# What does experienced and/or good mean?



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Several posts I've read recently in this category mention men who were 'experienced' which I assume equates to good in bed? Especially for any women who use this term, but really anyone with insight, what does this mean - how are these people different from any other? Could it simply be chemistry driven between two people at a particular moment?

It caught my attention as I watch my marriage flush down the drain and think about re-entering the dating pool. Before I was married I had been very lucky - my 'experience' started when I was 13 (admittedly a bit too young looking back) and carried me far beyond the national averages I see posted.....but honestly don't know how I would be today outside my marriage


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

When it comes to sexual response, most men respond to very similar kinds of stimuli. Women have much more variation in the kinds and amounts of stimuli that excite them. And this is only the physical side of things - the emotional is even more complex.

So, very generally speaking, it is easier for a woman to learn and master a range of techniques that will work with many or even most men. And also very generally, it is far harder for men to learn and master a range of techniques that will work with a variety of women. Many men seem to have trouble doing so even for one woman. To do so for the variety of different women takes a wider range of experience and a good deal of close attention to each woman's responses along with an ability to vary the stimuli provided to gauge what works well and what does not.

So, someone who is "good" is better able to adapt to the current person quickly and figure out what "turns them on." They will also have a repertoire of positions and skills which can be adjusted for spontaneous changes in speed, angle, intensity, duration, and substitution. They learn to "read" their partner.

Well, that's all the technical stuff. You can get some of the objective information from a good book or website, but putting it into effective practice is a whole lot more intensive and requires "hands on" experience.

And you are right in one respect - good chemistry makes it all easier, more intense, and forgiving of minor "errors" in execution.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you asking if by today's standards you might be considered good or bad in bed?

Hmm, send me a tape and I'll get back to you.


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> Are you asking if by today's standards you might be considered good or bad in bed?
> 
> Hmm, send me a tape and I'll get back to you.


Classic! However, the last time I was a free-bird there weren't all these videos being made so sadly, nothing to share.....


----------



## McDean (Jun 13, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> When it comes to sexual response, most men respond to very similar kinds of stimuli. Women have much more variation in the kinds and amounts of stimuli that excite them. And this is only the physical side of things - the emotional is even more complex.
> 
> So, very generally speaking, it is easier for a woman to learn and master a range of techniques that will work with many or even most men. And also very generally, it is far harder for men to learn and master a range of techniques that will work with a variety of women. Many men seem to have trouble doing so even for one woman. To do so for the variety of different women takes a wider range of experience and a good deal of close attention to each woman's responses along with an ability to vary the stimuli provided to gauge what works well and what does not.
> 
> ...


Excellent response and makes perfect sense to me based on what I have read and remember. While I know not every encounter I had back in the day rocked 'their' world it seemed based on physical response and feedback that it was pretty good overall.... But of course, that was a rather long time ago and while I did figure out what revved my wife's engine we are in a dry period due to our issues so overall my experience is dated to say the least....lucky me, at the rate I'm going I will be a born again virgin soon! :laugh:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Are you asking if by today's standards you might be considered good or bad in bed?
> 
> Hmm, send me a tape and I'll get back to you.


Anon, 

I was working on my audition tape to send you, but I really hurt myself trying to pull off a triple axel without being fully erect. Is it OK if I send you one next week?

Badsanta


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't think experience always makes someone good in bed. Some are good at sex naturally and don't need a lot of partners to be good at it. Others have had lots of partners and still aren't good at sex.

Between two specific partners, it can be good even if other partners didn't have good sex with others. A great match and great chemistry can make the sex great between them.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't think experience always makes someone good in bed. Some are good at sex naturally and don't need a lot of partners to be good at it. Others have had lots of partners and still aren't good at sex.
> 
> Between two specific partners, it can be good even if other partners didn't have good sex with others. A great match and great chemistry can make the sex great between them.


Don't forget to send your tape to AnonPink as she is going to Judge for everyone!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My tape was already sent back by the post office marked "illegal and offensive materials are not allowed to be sent by mail."

That means I was automatically given a high grade.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Someone who makes the same mistake over and over is experienced, but not good.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Are you asking if by today's standards you might be considered good or bad in bed?
> 
> Hmm, send me a tape and I'll get back to you.


I could upload some of mine on Vine.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@badsanta, no points for the triple axel unless your toes are pointed and her feet are above her head!

@Faithful Wife, got the tape. After I was resuscitated I decided not to risk viewing it again.

@Fozzy, don't knock those Vine videos. Honestly, it doesn't take long to decide if he's got the moves, passion and intensity.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

In my experience I'm good, I come every time.

:scratchhead:
What was the question?:scratchhead:


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

Sex is very much like salsa dancing for me. I suck at it, but I enjoy it and through my sheer enthusiasm and willingness to learn, my partner is able to enjoy herself. I am wholly unable to "rock anyone's world" by myself, but given a partner who can accept my shortcomings and who can communicate what she wants, we can manage to have a good time.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

My SO happens to be phenominal in bed, yet he has not been with "a lot" of different women. Enough to have played the field, but he never "slept around"... Only had sex in committed relationships. Just a few.

But his magic is that he takes the time to learn exactly how to please the woman he is with (happens to be ME now ). Not all women like the same things.

An attentive partner, one who wants to please his partner, is great in bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Consistency - Despair, Inc.

Consistency

It's only a virtue if you're not a screwup.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

anonmd said:


> In my experience I'm good, I come every time.


...fade to scene where door handle jiggles and anonmd's college room mate walks in the room after a four hour drive back to campus from the holiday break. Anonmd was like the terminator and could not stop!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think a honest desire to please your partner and being open-minded about how to do that is enough to put someone way above average as a lover.


----------

